# Does your hedgie have a nickname?



## CourtneyLA (Jun 20, 2014)

My little girl's name is Nina Rose, but for some reason it morphed into Nina Bean or Beanie.. I think it's cause she's so squirmy and reminds me of jumping beans lol.

Anyone else end up with a morphed name or nickname?


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

My hedgehogs name is Bean and but call her Beanie a lot (same nickname haha)! I also call her beany bean and bean bag lol


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine is named Bell. I normally call her everything but her name, such as Belly, Belly Bell, Bell bean, southern Bell, and the odd time just Bell:lol: sometimes I wonder if she even knows her real name.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Qwerty von Pricklestein. He goes by @55hole a lot, or Dude.  Always with love, of course!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

My girl is Nara but my son calls her "Mrs. Biteypants". :grin:

I call her Narakins or pretty girl.


----------



## MissHero (Oct 14, 2014)

Haha yes! Gypsy is often called Gyp (jip) or Gyp Gyp. I was calling her that before she even came home with me.


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

Pippin usually gets shortened to Pips, Mr. pips, lil dude, pipsqueak and generally anything that has a pip in it!


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

This is fun! Haha

My girls name is Ellie. I call her Princess, Princess Ellie, Elle, Elle Woods (Legally Blonde anyone?), Smelly Ellie or Ellie Belly. And sometimes Ellie. lol


----------



## CourtneyLA (Jun 20, 2014)

So many cute nicknames! 

Also
Nina occasionally gets Bum, Butthead, or Little Pain.. all with love lol. It's especially when I clean her cage and she poops beside the litter pan to spite me


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

My Cha-Cha's nickname used to be Cha-Cha bear, but she has always hissed and jumped a little at the hard "ch" sounds in her name. So we almost always just call her Bear now, because her face looks so much like a cute little bear to me.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Tinkerball has now become Spiny, though I also call her: 

- Little Ball
- Potato
- Baked Potato
- Cactus butt
- Cactus mouse
- Cactus pig
- Spike butt
- Huffer
- Hufflepuff
- Tea Kettle
- Meatball
- Pooper


----------



## brookjohnson13 (Nov 8, 2014)

my hogs name is oliver and i call him mr muffin... don't ask me where i got it from but thats what me and a lot of my family and friends refer to him as lol


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

My boyfriend calls Pepper the poop machine... does that count?!


----------



## HedgieLoverRVA (Nov 17, 2014)

My hedgie's name is Balderick. I often refer to him as Sir Balderick, my prickly Prince. My husband will usually call him Ball-sack, because I have made him tons of snuggle sacks and he resides in one on my lap while watching television! (Hearing my husband say that my ball-sack is showing will never get old....) My niece calls him Huffy Balls, cause he puffs a bit when you first get him out!


----------



## Hedgielover94 (Sep 6, 2014)

My hedgehogs names are Penelope and Clementine! But I normally end up calling them by: Pen-Lope, Pentelope, Pricklebutt, Clem, and Clem-Clem


----------



## xorenaa (Jul 11, 2014)

Mine is named Miko but I often call her "baby" or "little one" especially when I want her to calm down, and my boyfriend calls her "brat". It's clear who loves her more, LOL.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

I want more people to respond haha I love this topic!


----------



## SarahH (Aug 5, 2014)

My girl's name is Sprinkles, but she also gets called Missy, Sprinkle-Dinkles, Little Miss Hufflepuff, and (my personal fave) Miss Grumpalotapuss.


----------



## Nick120180 (Oct 27, 2014)

Prickle rat


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

Here's the one I can remember calling Taco:

Buddy
Knucklehead
Dummy
Peckerhead
Poop Machine
Stinky


----------

